# Is it hot?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

For 40 years I have been battling with Mrs.N. to keep doors and windows CLOSED when it's very hot outside. But as she throws open the windows saying I must have air? But it's HOT air.?
The TV and all authorities say close windows when it's hot but this doesn't apply to Mrs.N. I try to explain as it's 30c outside and only 24c inside opening the windows just makes the inside 30c. Just like opening the fridge door and expecting the house to get colder?

I nearly managed it this week but as it was so hot outside she could not keep gardening all day. So came inside and started ironing? Had to open the windows to get some air? Hot air???

Am I alone?

Ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Personally I like windows open, but I find it does make a big difference to the indoor temperature if curtains are kept closed on the sunny side of the house.

A lot of the heat in the house comes down through the roof and upstairs ceilings, so allowing that hot air out upstairs to be replaced by cooler air coming in downstairs is what works for me.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We have a nice breeze here which cools down the house...


Is it breezy where you are?


Graham:smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> For 40 years I have been battling with Mrs.N. to keep doors and windows CLOSED when it's very hot outside. But as she throws open the windows saying I must have air? But it's HOT air.?
> The TV and all authorities say close windows when it's hot but this doesn't apply to Mrs.N. I try to explain as it's 30c outside and only 24c inside opening the windows just makes the inside 30c. Just like opening the fridge door and expecting the house to get colder?
> 
> I nearly managed it this week but as it was so hot outside she could not keep gardening all day. So came inside and started ironing? Had to open the windows to get some air? Hot air???
> ...


It's the draft she's missing Ray, get a big fan and keep the windys shut.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its been very warm here, the house is well insulated, but when its in the 30is its difficult.
Roller blinds and heavy curtains are closed on the sunny side and we have a large fan in the living area which is open plan, and a fan in the bedroom so having an afternoon nap we keep fairly cool.

This evening we had to be quick at opening and shutting our patio door, they were chopping up the straw and shooting into trailers causing a lot of dust which just missed our patch thank goodness.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tuggers, we have brilliant insulation roof and walls. If heat gets in it stays.!!!! Yes we leave the shady side bed window open but again when it's 30 out and 24 in it just raises the indoor temps.
Graham we do usually have a breeze as we are only 2m from the sea. And yes we can open a door but it just brings in 30c air.
I would get a big fan Terry and we do have the fan heaters that can run cold. But why choose to iron in the hottest day?
I can put the extractor on and take out air but it will only be replaced with warmer air.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We keep the downstairs curtains closed in the morning as that is where the sun is. We have ALL the windows open in every room plus we have 3 sets of French doors which are also open...as well as the back door.

We have enjoyed a nice breeze through the house but when it stops the sun is intense.

I'm not complaining though: as I said to someone the other day who was, I'll remind you of this come November when it's been raining for a month solid!

Graham


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Graham, Jan/Feb/Mar this year seemed to be raining every day.
Think of all those Brits paying thousands to fly off to the sun.???

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Lack of rain, our garden is sinking.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jan. Lots of patios are cracking and subsiding.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we have air con in our bedroom 

At night cool

Maybe not needed most of the year

But bliss now 

Air con in the van also 

A gas’s fired generator off grid to run it 

I dont do heat 

I don’t do sun 

Me and the hound from hell bask in the cool 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes it's cooling now at 23 with a breeze. So sleeping should be OK by 23.00. 

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

23?

That’s not cool 

That’s maximum day temp for me to be comfortable 

It’s not bad now

But when I sleep , not bad is too hot 

I genuinely can’t cope with heat 

My heart beats faster , I feel dizzy, weak ,reminds me of hot flushes and the menapause 

Which is why I never travel in the summer months 

Hot stuff me >

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It dropped to 16 last night which allowed sleep. Another fight today to keep the heat out. Could never sleep with air con running. 
Son in Turkey and SIL in Madrid both with 35 days and 30 nights must be very difficult to sleep. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We make sure that the bedroom windows are open but blinds and curtains closed to allow heat to escape, all windows and doors are open (liz :roll: ) but we are fortunate that the house can only get sun on one side or the other, this in effect creates it's own draught and as the sun moves over to the other side of the house, the draught changes direction, it moves from the cold side to the hot side.

We also have a USB fan each, not a massive movement of air, but enough to feel a little cooler.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/332699645057?chn=ps


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

The advice from the met office yesterday was curtains closed and windows open but only where safe to do so. That's what we do and we also have the front and back doors open which creates a through draught.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But when it's hotter outside than in, any open doors and windows just allows the house to end up the same temp as outside. Fridge door.??

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I find it best to open all windows downstairs when I get up in the morning. It is currently 18 deg outside and 22 inside so this will even out soon. Once that happens I close all the curtains so that the sun cannot warm the air inside through the windows any more. Heat rises so keeping windows open upstairs is good. 

We only just changed the house around so that we have the lounge with french windows facing West. The dining room also has large windows facing South. For 36 years the old lounge had an East facing window with a North wall, with a chimney in it, and was always a cool room in the summer and decidedly chilly in winter. That room is now the kitchen.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I am always surprised at how cool my old stone barn is inside with no windows or doors open at all. It's almost like a fridge with 2' walls.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

An experience I don't think any of you will have is what we had this morning.
Opened all the window as wide as possible on the shady sides, eating breakfast the sewage lorry arrived next door to empty his stink hole, it was one mad rush to close all windows before the stink reached us.
Its already 25° @ 10am.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah ha ha. Can imagine. We get the same when the farmer sprays or ploughs. Close everything up till he is gone.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Jans moved to Trumpton


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We have a vaulted ceiling in our bedroom with two velux windows that are electrically operated. By having the front windows and these open it allows a nice breeze to go through which pushes the warm air up through the velux.


Lovely...although we shall miss it when we move!


Graham:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Jans moved to Trumpton


Akshirley we used to live not too far from Trumpington :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> We have a vaulted ceiling in our bedroom with two velux windows that are electrically operated. By having the front windows and these open it allows a nice breeze to go through which pushes the warm air up through the velux.
> 
> Lovely...although we shall miss it when we move!
> 
> Graham:smile2:


You people keep talking about breeze, to have a breeze there must be a movement of air outside and thats not always happening. Luckily at the moment there is a slight breeze so the stink has gawn.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No, Jan you do not need outside air movement, temperature changes are what causes the outside wind, the same can happen indoors if one side of the house is cooler than the other side.

Have a read of the first couple of lines of this.

https://www.new-learn.info/packages...cooling/natural_ventilation/air_movement.html


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Heat rises so at night when the sun is down any residual heat that has built up during the day leaches away through the velux windows.


Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Velux are a real pain imho.
Noisy when it's raining, slightest opening and the rain comes in the sides. Like a radiator in sun and the vent allows more dust and heat in. 
We close not only the Velux window but the vent as well and pull the blackout blind right down as ours face south. Hate em but as we have four we are stuck with em.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Velux are a real pain imho.
> Noisy when it's raining, slightest opening and the rain comes in the sides. Like a radiator in sun and the vent allows more dust and heat in.
> We close not only the Velux window but the vent as well and pull the blackout blind right down as ours face south. Hate em but as we have four we are stuck with em.
> 
> Ray.


We have 4 also and I wouldn't be without them in this weather tbh. The two in our bedroom are electrically operated with electric blinds too. The others are manual.

With the blinds pulled they are better than normal curtains.

We never open them when its raining so never have that issue.#

Never had an issue with excess heat or dust.

I shall be installing 4 more in our new gaff as it's a dormer bungalow: 1 in the guest bedroom; one on the upper hall/landing; and 2 in my 'man cave'.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Man cave, :roll:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> No, Jan you do not need outside air movement, temperature changes are what causes the outside wind, the same can happen indoors if one side of the house is cooler than the other side.
> 
> Have a read of the first couple of lines of this.
> 
> https://www.new-learn.info/packages...cooling/natural_ventilation/air_movement.html


all this scientific stuff, I know if the fridge was left open its cool standing in front of it, or if there is a cooler room to go in it, but eventually the temperature will be the same everywhere if the doors are all left open. As it is in my house at this very minute 27°C in all rooms, but there is a slight breeze from outside which make it acceptable because the moving air cools the damp skin and makes you feel cooler.
My book on common sense will be released shortly > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Next time it is hot and no out side breeze stand between the the front and back of the house with doors or windows open and you will feel a movement of air, you can't beat fizzics Gerty.

Same as cold air falls, hot air rises, that's why fires are at floor level and the cooling fins are higher in a fridge, and geese fly backwards in the winter.


Hot air also rushes to cold, that's why I am always saying to Liz, shut the bloody door.


I had to study this a few years ago for work, also general air flow as I was working with large ovens, forgot most of it now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yer, well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


>


Started again??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ooer, should be a wotnot in there Drew


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

For me was well Drew for some time-


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Don't worry Kev I understand, the Forum has gone haywire again.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I am always surprised at how cool my old stone barn is inside with no windows or doors open at all. It's almost like a fridge with 2' walls.
> 
> Ray.


Our house is like that. Circa 1750 with two to three feet thick stone walls. Always cool.

Come to Flamborough Head where we are right now. Just 20c and always a nice breeze. I think it hit 26c the other day. People were passing out!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Our house is like that. Circa 1750 with two to three feet thick stone walls. Always cool.
> 
> Come to Flamborough Head where we are right now. Just 20c and always a nice breeze. I think it hit 26c the other day. *People were passing out!*


Yeah but it was only due the booze the FCs members swallowed on their get together. :grin2::grin2::surprise:

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Drove to the coast today. It was 24 deg when we left and it's 29 deg here 30 odd miles inland. Thinking of a coastal holiday but Chris won't go until he feels much better  Peak time now anyway.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't blame him at all Pat, there is no place like home to recover.
We both refused the rehab we were offered after our hip ops, how can you relax in strange surroundings, much better at home.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He may well feel different to the way I felt, Pat 

Following my open heart surgery 

I felt a sense of bereavement , a loss 

I sobbed inconsolably as I came out of the anaesthetic, something terrible had happened , but I had been sedated for a further 24 hrs folowing my Seizure

Before I felt a gain 

And now as the life of my little bit of a cow has reached 10 yrs + 

I’m aware his/her life may be coming to an end 

But I chose a tissue valve , didn’t want a metal whoosh , a life of anticoagulants 

Just as I felt if Albert could just live 5 years rather than the six months they gave him, purely based on the mathematical depth of the tumour , it would be fine

He’s now reached five years , not without recurring tumours 

So I’m going for another 5 for him 

Sandra


----------

